# My cats claws...



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

My cats claws are frayed. She uses her scratch pad every day, but i dont know how they have got like this. She is not in any pain when walking etc. She sometimes gets them caught in the carpet aswell, but not very often. How did her claws get frayed? What should i do?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Do you regularly clip your cats nails? My cats back nails get frayed sometimes too but mostly stay well when I trim it often. :wink:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Kitties claws have layers to them, and the layers need to come off every now and then....maybe that's what it is?? My kitty only looks like that after I clip his nails, then he wears them down on the scratching post. I bet she's ok.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

I have never clipped her nails :shock: What is the best way to do it then? We used to do our rabbits claws, and make sure that we didnt go down too far. Is it right, that if you go down too far they can bleed?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It can bleed if you cut too far. You just need to clip the sharp tip mostly. Do not cut the quick! Here is a link that can help you out. :wink: Cat Nail Clipping


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for that!


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

A bit more information for you on the frayed edges. 

With out seeing it, or knowing how often this occours I could say it could be a couple things.

1.) The nail sheath getting ready to shed, as stated before, though I doubt this is the culprit. 
2.) There is nutrients lacking in your cats diet, this can greatly effect their claws and cause for them to be split or frayed like that. It can cause trouble for your cat, they can get caught on things and rip it worse, or take the whole nail out, trap dirt and bacteria inbetween the frayed edges, which increases the risk for infection of the nails. 
Are her nails (if they are clear) really discoloured at all, brown/darkish/reddish shades? 

I don't remeber exactly what you can add into her diet to help promote proper nail growth but I'm sure your cats doctor could easily tell you.


----------

